# Fungus (joke)



## Bubba30 (May 9, 2011)

I wanted to post my joke because when I read one dmmj jokes it made me smile. 
Here it goes.....

This mushroom walks into a bar, and he sees a pretty girl sitting down. So he walks and sits down next to her and he tries talking to her. And she responds by saying "eww your a fungus" and he says " no, no I am a fun-gi(fun guy)."


----------



## Isa (May 9, 2011)

LOL very funny


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 9, 2011)

Very Cute


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 9, 2011)

ok, not bad!


----------



## Angi (May 9, 2011)

I smiled


----------



## dmarcus (May 9, 2011)

Not bad at all....


----------

